# Messages not working



## NeedHelp89 (May 29, 2015)

So i stupidly sent this 'effective power' text thing into a group text, i am tunning an ipad 4 with latest ios, and now i cant open my messages :/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not an apple guy, but I"ve heard that if you send a photo from the photo library to yourself, that could unlock it.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7058905


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You "pranked" yourself? Apple releases fix for effective power iPhone crash prank maybe works for iPad?


----------

